
Student exposes Messenger flaw, loses Facebook internship - vilmosi
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2015/08/13/every-step-you-take-every-move-you-make/
======
jcr
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10051613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10051613)

------
vilmosi
IMO The student didn't expose the flaw (if you can call it that) he exploited
it and refused to take it down.

